# Feral Cats?



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it illegal to shoot/trap feral cats on private land? My boss thinks that it is illegal. He wants the cats gone but doesn't want to deal with the cops/dnr. Just looking for a little info on this.


Thanks,
Duck-Hunter


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes, it is illegal. It is a Felony and can cost someone up to 4 years in prison..... no joke.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Wildwood_Deckers Yes, it is illegal. It is a Felony and can cost someone up to 4 years in prison..... no joke. 
Don't think so. 
If you don't like the sss rule you can live trap them and take the to a city pound drop off.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=202254&highlight=feral+cats

We discussed this a few weeks ago. Its worth reading..Good luck with your problem.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A mail box cubby set with a 110 or a 160/220 bucket set for **** with Jack Mackeral for bait. Just remember to say "Oops" when you walk up to the set


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> A mail box cubby set with a 110 or a 160/220 bucket set for **** with Jack Mackeral for bait. Just remember to say "Oops" when you walk up to the set


Nice...


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

I recently ran into this problem myself of incidental catches of feral cats. Made a call to the DNR wildlife division. their response; "if they are feral cats, no indications of ownership ie collar, we (DNR) would prefer that they be taken out (dispatched) from the ecosystem. Just a little food for thought. They really didn't show any interest in knowing any more. 

PS. snowman11, where are you. thought you were the cat lover. 
Fox


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I got the same reply as Fox. However, there is no law against owners of pets saving money by putting down their own unwanted pets rather than taking them to the vet for disposal. Thus, any feral cat on "my" wildlife area property is "my" pet to dispose of. The tom cats also make good fox bait for trapping.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Hamilton Reef said:


> I got the same reply as Fox. However, there is no law against owners of pets saving money by putting down their own unwanted pets rather than taking them to the vet for disposal. Thus, any feral cat on "my" wildlife area property is "my" pet to dispose of. The tom cats also make good fox bait for trapping.


Right on! 'Yotes too, they love them cats. did a little research on line, there's this new crackpot logic of cat lovers to live trap feral cats, neuter them and release them into "feral cat colonys". What a great solution!!!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

He can catch them in cage traps and bring them to the humane society.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Hamilton Reef said:


> I got the same reply as Fox. However, there is no law against owners of pets saving money by putting down their own unwanted pets rather than taking them to the vet for disposal. Thus, any feral cat on "my" wildlife area property is "my" pet to dispose of. The tom cats also make good fox bait for trapping.


Sorry to disapoint you, but it is illegal to put down your own dog or cat.... I don't like many of the laws any better than you do, but it is a fact.
It is not considered "humane". It falls under the Animal Abuse laws.

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusmi750_50b.htm


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm here...and unlike you, I am willing to discuss things. Here is the PM I sent to you that you never responded to, now that it's public, would you like to discuss it? 



> Incidental catches is what will get trapping shut down. It's one thing to talk about it to friends, it's another matter entirely to post about it on a forum that sees the traffic that this does.
> 
> I am not a fan of feral cats outside of the farm environment...and even those cats generally are not feral. As you said, they seriously interrupt the ecosystem...but I am not going to post about trapping them, either in a serious manor, or in jest. We don't someone who is just "popping in" from the fishing forums, or the hunting forums to read a post about trapping cats. Most don't understand how detrimental they are to the ecosystem. The same as most dont understand that a wild dog can be as dangerous as a wolf....and a post that begins with, "I found this tabby in my conibear" is not a method of teaching.



I still think it's ignorant to discuss the lethal trapping of feral cats, moreover, the discussion of directly targetting of them on a public board that has the traffic this does. 

This board is not an ADC board...it is largely made up of sportsmen, and hearing sportsmen say, "they make great coyote bait" is like hearing a sneak preview for the next "misquoted PETA commericial".

If your friend needs a live trap, I should still have one he can borrow. He can then drop the cat off with the animal control officer in the area. 

So here's a hypothetical scenario for all of you...the next round of HSUS commercials on TV is going to have a picture of a feral kitten tabby with post-mortem name of "Boots" shown with his head in a 110. They wont bring up the fact that the cat was feral....but it's going to be broadcast to Michigan during the 6:00 news. Is that something you want to see for the image of this sport? Is the average viewer going to look at their cat sleeping on the couch and be sad, or are they going to look out the window at the songbirds and be happy because that feral cat is no longer going to eat thousands of them throughout it's life. 

I imagine that everyone in the trapping community will be outraged when the tagline that goes along with it is, "...cats make great yote bait"...or "Just remember to say "oops" when you walk up to the set".


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with you snowman 11. Gives us a bad public image. Along the same lines, it will also give us a bad image if we spill the beans about santa claus or the tooth fairy. We never know who may be reading.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

> I still think it's ignorant to discuss the lethal trapping of feral cats, moreover, the discussion of directly targetting of them on a public board that has the traffic this does.


I agree we should watch what we post!!


----------



## Briar Field (Dec 12, 2005)

I do not car to see the cats walk around my property, but I set up a live trap and try to get them and take them to the humane sociaty.

For 1 I do not know if it is a lost cat or just abandond (which is most likely the case). If it is some kids cat that ran off, it would be a shame to kill it. 

I am not a cat lover, but I do have a dog that I love like a kid. He is my hunting partner. I have on a couple occasions lost him when he decided what he smelled was better then listening to me and took off. Now if someone shot him, I would definitly have the police involved, sue the person who shot him, and have him procecuted. I am sure some of the cat lovers would do the same if it is their pet.

Animals run off, face it they each have personalities and do dumb things.

Just trap them and take them to the Humane sociaty, and let them handle it. Last time I looked in the hunting regs, I did not see cat listed there.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

1oldforester said:


> I agree with you snowman 11. Gives us a bad public image. Completely unrelated, I believe in Santa Claus and the tooth fairy. We never know who may be reading.


I edited your statement to better fit the meaning.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

.....and make sure that there's no blood in the pictures with deer and fish.........

Though you make a good point, in this "feel good, hug a tree, etc world", there is a harsh reality. How far the blinders need to be put up and done behind closed doors, is really a personal decision that one must make. The real world is more cruel and unforgiving than anyone considers the majority of the time (starvation, disease, eaten while alive, etc.). If someone comes in here, they are looking for something, we are not taking it to them and shoving down their throats.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Be careful guys this thread will be closed soon!!!

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Very good point FREEPOP. If someone wants to find ammo for the anti cause they need not look to far. Personally I'm sick of this "scared of the anti's approach, hide what we do and not talk about". We (sportsmen) are our own worst enemy. Example: dove hunting, when that was on the ballot I seen numerous campaigns to get it voted down, not one in support. In fact I even heard avid sportsmen say they weren't going to vote on it because they wouldn't hunt doves. When was the last time you seen a prohunting ad illustrating what we do for the resource??? Time to stop being so dang defensive and take a stand. Do we soemtimes take feral cats: yes; do they belong in the wild: NO; are they a detriment to the environment: YES. Let's not be so afraid and stand up like men! Show some passion for our sport like the anti's do.

peace out!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There are also laws for pet owners that are virtually ignored. If you allow your animals to roam 1/4+ miles from home, don't be surprized if they don't return.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

You dont have to be scared of the anti's. You have to be scared of the voting population. They are the people you are trying to give a positive image to.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

As for virtually ignored pet laws...yes, they are. That has no bearing, none whatsoever. Keep trying the "the dog caught in the trap was running illegal"...they'll keep trying the "the dog was caught in the trap and hurt and suffering"...Which one will get the bigger public outcry and the larger number of people to rally behind their cause?


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

snowman11 said:


> You dont have to be scared of the anti's. You have to be scared of the voting population. They are the people you are trying to give a positive image to.


My point exactly! Silence, hiding and doing nothing to promote our sport(s) is the worse possible thing we can do. If you think that being politically correct on a website promotes a "positive" image you really need to put down the pipe. doing nothing promotes nothing. If you're so concerned about anti's getting fuel from this forum then by that means this forum shouldn't exist. We participate in a sport that involves the death of living creatures; no way around, no way to sugar coat it and package it in a Walt Disney movie. If you can't accept it, well I'm sorry for you


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

I shoulden't even add fuel to the fire, but all this talk about laws is giving me a headache. Don't get me wrong, I beleive in following all laws and that they should not be broken. That being said, if you look in the hunting a trapping rules and regulations book that you get when you buy your licnense, at the bottom of the page with the designated seasons, it says, when possesing a valid small game license, there is no closed season on FERAL CATS along with red squirrel, oppossom, etc. So there it is, right there in the book of Rules and Regulations. I will not give my oppinion on the matter, but I will say this, rabbits are booming around my house and have been since I've lived there.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Newbostonmike,what page is this on?I do not see FERAL CAT listed.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

SNAREMAN said:


> Newbostonmike,what page is this on?I do not see FERAL CAT listed.


I was wondering the same thing. I havent seen it. I might have missed it...


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

i didnt see it here,,,

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880-174436--,00.html


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

newbostonmike said:


> I shoulden't even add fuel to the fire, but all this talk about laws is giving me a headache. Don't get me wrong, I beleive in following all laws and that they should not be broken. That being said, if you look in the hunting a trapping rules and regulations book that you get when you buy your licnense, at the bottom of the page with the designated seasons, it says, when possesing a valid small game license, there is no closed season on FERAL CATS along with red squirrel, oppossom, etc. So there it is, right there in the book of Rules and Regulations. I will not give my oppinion on the matter, but I will say this, rabbits are booming around my house and have been since I've lived there.


Opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, ground squirrel and woodchuck may be taken year-round with a valid small game hunting license. Starling, feral pigeons and English sparrows may be taken with a firearm year-round with any valid hunting license. See state park and recreation area restrictions on page 33.

That's the note that I've got in my 07 reg book. 

Furthermore, in the book on page 36:
*
It is illegal to:*

*Use* snares, *traps*, cages, nets, pitfalls, deadfalls, spears, drugs, poisons, chemicals, smoke, gas, explosives, ferrets, weasels or mechanical devices other than firearms, bows and arrows or slingshots *to take wild birds or animals, except as provided by trapping rules or special permit. *

Furthermore...on page 38, the trapping rules portion

All persons who hunt and trap furbearing animals, including those who trapor hunt on their own enclosed farmland or private property, must have a valid fur harvester license. *This license allows you to hunt fox, bobcat, coyote, raccoon, and trap badger, bobcat, fisher, marten, fox, coyote, weasel, mink, raccoon, muskrat, beaver, otter, skunk or opossum.*


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe he confused Feral Cats with Feral Pigeons...


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

It is actually illegal to put an animal down that does not qualify as a farm animal. A person can not legally put a sick dog down.

Here is the portion of MCL 750.50b that covers issues discussed:

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusmi750_50b.htm

It is a statute under Michigan's Animal Cruelty Laws.

I hope this put this discussion to rest.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Fox said:


> My point exactly! Silence, hiding and doing nothing to promote our sport(s) is the worse possible thing we can do. If you think that being politically correct on a website promotes a "positive" image you really need to put down the pipe. doing nothing promotes nothing. If you're so concerned about anti's getting fuel from this forum then by that means this forum shouldn't exist. We participate in a sport that involves the death of living creatures; no way around, no way to sugar coat it and package it in a Walt Disney movie. If you can't accept it, well I'm sorry for you


Let me get this straight, you are promoting the sport of trapping by targeting, and discussing the targetting of something that is illegal to target. Incidental, fine...it happens, says so right in the trapping guide. What are you supposed to do? Release live or turn over to DNR if dead. 

In your case, you contacted the DNR, and they said that they would prefer you dispatch the animal. Fine...I would suggest getting that in writing, because lets say you dispatch someones cat and they find out about it, that DNR official that verbally told you to, means nothing. It means nothing because the crap just hit the fan...your going to have a crying owner show up in the newspapers, on the 6 oclock news, etc. And you have seriously damaged the public's opinion of the trapping of LEGAL FURBEARING ANIMALS by trapping something that is NOT a legal furbearing animal, without permit. Also, the DNR telling you that they prefer you dispatch the animal, is not the same as the DNR telling you to tell your friends that...if it was, it would be in the guide already, but it's not. 

Oh yeah, thanks for insinuating that I smoke crack.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

THUMBTRAPPER said:


> Maybe he confused Feral Cats with Feral Pigeons...


ya are what ya eat!


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Snowman,
you're very welcome. I think the difference here is that I don't live in a hypothetical world. 
For one thing, I'm advocating for promoting the outdoor sports versus keeping it hush hush. Rather than get into this big fuss over feral cats; which I'd dare say everyone agrees are a bad thing, and not saying anything about them if they get caught. Why not talk about the issue of WHY they should be taken out of the ecosystem. In that respect we as trappers gain the support of organizations like the Audibon (?sp) society.
At any rate, I'm done with this subject. I don't target cats, never have, never will, but if they do get into a set, well.....


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

I took the advice of a previous post and did a little digging. Guess what, a class of third graders petitioned that feral cats be protected and eventually (1978) then Gov. signed it into law w/ them present. Its now up to 4 yrs and $5000 because of a recent increase in the punishment. That, if played out to the fullest, would be about as much as some drug dealers and other felons receive now with "good behavior" incentives and whatnot.

So, I am wondering if we can talk some of the elementary teachers here into recruiting some cute kids to do an "authentic" assignment and get this repealed. Wisconsin did it, took about a year for anti's to change the law again. The thing that gets me is the negative impact on the environment- due to the neligent/ignorant owners- has no consequence, even though we could argue that the damage does impact tourism-hunting, birdwatching, disease control, vet bills, etc. If I were to let my dog run loose, I'd have to face consequences, why not for cat owners? 

As far as the barn cat, house cat being let out thing, why? There is no way you can control what that cat kills out there. Every research document I found, including recent research in SE Michigan, identified rodents as a low percentage of the kill. Adult rats-not even on the radar, doesn't happen to any statistically significant degree. If you are reading these forums, you should be aware of the negative impacts of a non native predator species. Shame on you if you haven't considered your actions and the impact on our "neck of the woods".

There really can't be any recommendation to anyone to break the law here, because the previous posts are correct-we represent sportsmen. However, there should be some serious talk about at least eliminating the protection for these animals. Even doing the spay/release thing allows thousands of game and nongame species to be taken out for years. The health of the cats themselves is greatly reduced compared to an indoor cat, and the potential for them to spread disease is tremendous. Even as a cat lover, most of you have probably realized that this is most likely to impact your pets if they are allowed to socialize with other cats outside of your control.


End of tyrade, thanks for reading my .02

Chip


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Let me explain a little more of my intent. Most all of us know how to take precautions to avoid taking certain species and the methods I described are very good for taking mink, **** and possum. It will also attract feral cats but so will dirt holes, flat sets and all the other canine type sets. So, based on this info, if feral cats are in the area, we should just not set any traps? 

Just saw a cat that got hit in the road this morning on the way to work. Stopped and picked it up for bait. Maybe we shouldn't dirve the roads for fear we may kill a feral cat?

Good info Chip, makes as much sense as to protect the flying carp, goby, feral hogs, zebra mussle, etc.

My little corner of the world is great. Though it is tough to truely know someone through internet discussions, the people that do know me personally, respect who and what I am, or so I think. I get invited and almost demanded to trap and hunt on properties on a weekly basis. The first thing I ask about is pets and things I need to avoid, as well as things that I should target. I never forget that I'm an invited guest and the landowner's wishes are my number one goal, as I can easily be replaced.


----------

